# New To Me Tow Vehicle



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

I finally pulled the trigger and traded my 2012 F-150 Ecoboost for a 2012 F-250 crew cab power stroke diesel. Would've liked a new one, but they were simply out of our price range. I got a good deal on my new to me 2012 F-250 with 55,000 miles from a local Ford dealer. It was on the dealer lot for only 4 days. I've been looking at used late model Ford superduty's for almost a year now and finally found one that is in great condition and doesn't have a bunch of miles on it. Can't wait to see how she handles the 301BQ.

Todd


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You're going to LOVE it.

My F-350 pulled our prior 301BQ like a dream. Plenty of power to climb the large mountains in Oregon and plenty of stopping power when needed.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats! You're gonna love it. How bout a picture?


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> Congrats! You're gonna love it. How bout a picture?


I'll get some pics uploaded in coming weeks with the truck and camper together after our first camping trip. Need to update my profile pic too.

Todd


----------

